# My FW Tanks



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tank #5 (?) 75g planted community.

Large angels from DeepRed; 3 discus raised from April's fries; black rasbora April's boxing day sale last year; betta from Grete_J

Need some rescaping and fire up the CO2


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful! I saw those angels in person, I love them!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty! Love all the colors and the fish look quite healthy and happy


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful tanks, Gordon, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank & beautiful fish!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet looking tanks & very healthy looking fish and plants Gordon. Nice to meet and talk with you at J&L this afternoon. Remember, bring your family over for a visit some time.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Tank #6,7,8*

Tank #6,7,8. Started as a breeding station for BNP and discus. These 3 tanks are extremely low maintenance. #7 & #8 are linked to a 33g sump inside the cabinet. $6 was to be linked to the sump but does not want to disturbed the well-balanced system yet.
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/BreedingStationSM.jpg

Tank 6 still breeding long fin ABNP and InfradreDreams' endlers. Papa is watching another hatch sine the last hatch early November.
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/BNPBreederSM.jpg

Tank 7 occupied by April's temptation - 2 beautiful gold fish
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/GoldFishSM.jpg
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/GoldFishSM-1.jpg

Tank 8 was going to be Richard's balloon rams attempted breeding station but succumbed to the temptation by DaveJ's frog plecco.
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/RamFrogPlecoSM.jpg
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/BaloonRamsSm.jpg
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/BalloonRamsSm2.jpg
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/L134FrogPlecosSM.jpg


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, Gordon. You are doing great job for raising the Electric Blue Balloon rams. They look much more handsome than mine. I am jealous.  What are you feeding them?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

First off, nice photos! Second, nice aquarium, third, nice fish room!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just a fish hallway right across from my bathroom. My daughter told me I can stare at them when I go to the washroom - she is absolutely right


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tanks. Those blue rams are awesome looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice froggies and balloon rams.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*75g FS Gone LED*

Thanks to Pat. This tank is now on Illuminlux Rosso colour enhance by 2 T5NO Colormax.




























Yes still need to re-scape the plants and rid the BBA. CO2 been running slowly for a week.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that looks great. Too bad the light is soooo pricey. How many watts is that unit?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Remember we were joking around LED and I said I would buy one if I get the job offer I want. Did not get that job but did get some contract work this year. So decided to burn some of that hard earned $ away  I was actually very tempted by the Illumina that is on sale now. Even at 15% after tax is $2,500 !!!!!! Did not go for that but will be building one DIY from rapid LED.

The one Blanco I bought from JL for my SW cost $460 + hanger legs say $600. The Rosso I got from Pat at a screaming deal.

It is only 60W which I think could replace 4 ft 4T5HO. It is probably good enough for my plant. The colormax really make the colour of the fish jumps out though and made it brighter. Now I really need to get some plants going to take up the light.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, with CO2 injection, you'd pretty much be able to grow anything if you think it can replace 4xT5HO. How's the spread? That's the one concern I have with LED. Does it get to the front and back of the tank evenly? Or if you had a heavily planted, would you have to have 2 strips?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Before it hits the bottom, it pretty well cover the whole tank. Near the top which I call my fish zone, it is kind of a dark zone. The Colormax I put near the front pretty well hide the dark zone.

You may notice that in my SW Overhaul link: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/sw-system-overhaul-22996/


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

It was amazing, Gordon! Love the colours of the fish selection, the plants and the light.

The other tanks are beautiful as well! How you keep the goldfish one so clean??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> How you keep the goldfish one so clean??


Thanks and no idea . The tank in the same sump system right beside it looks like a mess with lots of pleco poops. I don't do anything special, did not even vacuum the poops. Clean the glass lightly may be once every month or two.

There are a couple of BNPs in there though that I suppose is doing the clean up. I don't make a point of feeding the BNPs. I guess when they are hungry, they eat goldfish poops and clean the glass. May be the gold fish is eating pleco poops as well ?

More amazing is my overstock temporary 33g goldfish tank with 6x 6"+ pond gold fish. Heavily fed, over filtrated with 3 pleco and 2 flying fox algae eater and the tank is spotless. Water change every 2 to 4 weeks when I remember. That's the one I ran cold water in for hours.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I thought that was the one. It just looks amazing to see 2 big goldfish in such a spotless tank. Almost get me into giving up as Katerina always wanted one and I always say "no"  I won't do it though, but looking at those pictures... Great looking!
And the new one is very beautiful!

Oh, and I forgot the rams! I am looking into these for years now. I was planning a 30 g or so one for them, but them we moved and all that. Maybe when we finally finish the basement you will have these beauties breeding  Amazing colours!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

When you are ready, let me know. You may be able to adopt them with a fee of course 

I fell for these two and got lucky, had them for 2 month plus and no issue with fungus or bloat. I found fancy goldfish is not the easiest fish to keep.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought so, for the fancy goldfish. Katerina is in love though  But from what I read, I said these are not fish for us.

As for the rams, I am looking forward for adoption then. Do you think they would eat shrimps? Otherwise I only have the 10 g you did the cover for, but it would be too small. I don't have room for a bigger tank for now and as you know I did great in reducing the number (got rid of some 5 g) 
BTW, I LOVE the betta in your 75 g. How is he doing with the current there?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Before it hits the bottom, it pretty well cover the whole tank. Near the top which I call my fish zone, it is kind of a dark zone. The Colormax I put near the front pretty well hide the dark zone.
> 
> You may notice that in my SW Overhaul link: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/sw-system-overhaul-22996/


Actually, it must be more apparent in person, as I did see your SW thread and was impressed with the spread of the light.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This is the second time I have a betta in the tank. Did not remember how I lost the first one, moved to a smaller tank may be.

It does fine and actually has better colours. Also eating lots  as I feed the others lots.

 Those rams are not for adoption  Not unless they are breeding which I don't have time to set up at the moment. Check with Richard.

I think a pair should do fine in a 10g.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Actually, it must be more apparent in person, as I did see your SW thread and was impressed with the spread of the light.


The FW sits 2: above the tank. I actually raised the SW one up to about 4" so it is not too apparent. I actually think I can get used to the shadow near the top may be 6". The fish do not hang around in that zone anyway.

Hang tight for the next LED. Plan is to strip a 4xT4HO fixture to put in 48 3W LED to give me about 120W of power for my reef. Keeping my finger crossed to get that done for under $500 including the resale value of the fixture.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet  I am waiting for the babies then *doing the happy dance*
I am totally not looking into getting new fish right now, but in the Summer, I was just joking 

Great for the betta! So good to see him with the others. The colours are such a great match!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you're going to Anthony route and making a blinding light rig. For me, real LED setups are still about a year out of my price range for the benefit, since most of my setups are low-med light. I'll let you pioneers go for it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think Anthony is going 10W. I almost pulled out my shade when I was there :lol:

I was going to piggy back on Anthony for some 10W led. I actually had the Illuminlux on the softie reef for a week and love it. It probably would have been adequate.

Took a set of Rapid Leds from Bonsai Dave (orig. from Tony 1928). Figure may as well go bigger with dimmers to give me more flexibility.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> real LED setups are still about a year out of my price range for the benefit


Stay tuned with your pleco pusher / godfather


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Does this mean that a certain giant BEP will find a new residence at gklaw's.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahaha Ming. Never, never, never. that is final. We are talking about LED lights 

Well, I do have room for large fish in my 105g SW fish only


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hilarious. Pleco pusher/ godfather....BEP, 1000 cardinals...all synonymous to me. 

Look forward to pics Gordon.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------

